# Tattoos



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

How do you guys feel about tattoos? Do you think that they have a negative impact on your business. I like tattoos but I am concerned with what kind image that portrays to my customers. You can't see my tattoos, but my partner has one on his lower leg. He usually wears pants whenever we meet with a new client.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

It depends on what the tattoo is of. I have three right bicep and both forearms, but they are just tribal, most of my customers ask what they mean, then they laugh because I say, dunno, I got them because they looked cool.:laughing:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I have 4, Worm Ouroboros, green african tree python, big dragon on my shoulder?back/front and a hammer chasing a nail.
But yet I am still a pillar of the community and respected by dogs and children.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Like this?

I have been working slowly on full sleeve's. I hate trashy, tacky tat's. Put some thought into them and make them a walking showcase of someone's artistic talent!!


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I am sleaved out on my left arm almost sleaved on the right, big one on my back. My best friend does tattoos professionally so I kinda always had access to free ink, the only one I regret is the one I had with my ex's name in it, it has since been covered.
I have never really had a customer say anything bad about it, I have had a few who want to check them out, ask where I got them, show me theirs. I dont have any jailhouse looking crap so I think that does make a difference. I know a guy who had his whole hand and arm tattoed into a checkerboard pattern in jail, I think that might be looked down on a little by people.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

sorry guys, but the gen pop (our clients) don't like 'em, you can talk all day long about how great whatever guy with the ink is.....but mr and mrs homeowner won't like it...

anyone wanting to dispute that will cite specific cases stating the opposite, but there's no doubt...h/o's don't wanna see the shiite in their homes...:no:


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Someday I would like to have a full sleeve when I come up with a good meaningful idea.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Opinions of tattoos will always vary as much as the tattoos themselves.

How they impact your business/image will depend on what and where they are, and mainly who you are working for or want to be working for.

If you had to put numbers to it.
Do you think you would get hired *because* of the tattoos, more than you would without them


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Aframe said:


> Opinions of tattoos will always vary as much as the tattoos themselves.
> 
> How they impact your business/image will depend on what and where they are, and mainly who you are working for or want to be working for.
> 
> ...


 
My Dali sleeve usually sparks a conversation, I had one customer that I am sure hired me because of my Dali work. He gave me an orginal Dali etching as a bonus.

I have never been looked down upon because of my art work.


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the look of really clean cut appearance and a 3/4 sleeve (tasteful of course) on your arm or leg. I have had customers that have commented on that fact that I don't have any tattoos (that they can see) and say that like that about me. They were usually in their 40's or older.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I have had smart ass painting contractors say " I wouldnt hire you with those tattoos", yet the same guys have no problem hiring a bunch of illegals dressed like hobo cowboys and speaking only spanish, or fat smelly guys with their ass crack hanging out. When it comes to what I do, I am excellent, if you want poor quality work without tattoos I can refer ya to somebody.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ya see...the guys with visible ink aren't answering the original question...:whistling

I don't care how "great" you are, how much a philanthropist you are, or even if you're mutherfvkin stephen hawkins with a little bit of mother theresa thrown in...it's about first impressions...and most ho's don't wanna see guys with ink...I'm not saying it's right, but it's a fact


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My Dali sleeve usually sparks a conversation, I had one customer that I am sure hired me because of my Dali work. He gave me an orginal Dali etching as a bonus.
> 
> I have never been looked down upon because of my art work.





J F said:


> ya see...the guys with visible ink aren't answering the original question...:whistling
> 
> I don't care how "great" you are, how much a philanthropist you are, or even if you're mutherfvkin stephen hawkins with a little bit of mother theresa thrown in...it's about first impressions...and most ho's don't wanna see guys with ink...I'm not saying it's right, but it's a fact


 
Can you read? I work in people's homes that are 25-80, not one negative thing has ever been said. I happen to be a pretty talented guy with good taste in art.

I never try to hide them, its who I am and if you dont like get fu*ked.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I secure 90% of the jobs I bid and I have visible tats. I even have a "tattooed sinner" bumper sticker on my truck box where the name plate was.

Flame away.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> I have had smart ass painting contractors say " I wouldnt hire you with those tattoos", yet the same guys have no problem hiring a bunch of illegals dressed like hobo cowboys and speaking only spanish, or fat smelly guys with their ass crack hanging out. When it comes to what I do, I am excellent, if you want poor quality work without tattoos I can refer ya to somebody.


 
Exactley!!:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

see, you're still not comprehending....we're talking generalities...look it up...I never said you couldn't do well with ink....but you do need to be able to read...why so defensive about generalities? :whistling


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Can you read? I work in people's homes that are 25-80, not one negative thing has ever been said. I happen to be a pretty talented guy with good taste in art.
> 
> I never try to hid them, its who I am and *if you dont like get fu*ked.*



wow, ya' kiss ya' momma with that mouth? :w00t:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I wouldn't "hid" them either :shutup:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

You know I heard the Tattoo thing and how it turns some people off. I think its a small group who don't get it.
There is a real nice guy in Mpls "Mohawk Construction", started out with a green mohawk, met him at a contractor class. He is doing very well and he looks like one of the Clash.
I can cover mine by wearing a long sleeve shirt, I have no neck or face tats, but years ago I had an earing, in 1967. That used to be a no no when I would pick up a date. 
Finally one girls father asked me if I was gay? I said "kiss me and find out". He never asked me again.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I can't think of anything I'd want on my body until I die. Hell I change the color in the living room annualy.

That being said I don't think it necessarily hurts. We're contractors, not doctors, lawyers, professors, etc. Folks expect us to be a little rough around the edges.

When I meet a new client for the first time I don't put on a suit and dress up. I wear jeans, boots, a nice plaid Carhartt shirt and a presentation jacket from Duluth Trading. It projects a professional image without being over the top. I look like a landscaping professional.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:


----------



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

Dustyrose said:


> I don't have a problem with tattoos providing you can cover them up when necessary. Tattoos about the neckline automaticly make me think "trash". No offense DQM. I can't help it. People claim it to be self expression, but tats and above the neckline and odd facial piercings tell me that your into self mutilation and hiding who you really are.


I dont judge people by the way they look never have.
my exp. a suit and tie will f-- you over more often.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

We are at a crossroads on the tattoo issue. Similar to when I was a pup and wanted long hair. The older generation in the 60's and 70's had a real hard time accepting that long and shaggy look. Some still do.

This tattoo thing will take more time for the masses to truly accept as normal. IMO

Just because no one says any thing about it does not mean they are fully on board with it. They could just be avoiding an awkward moment. They may be more interested in your skill than confronting you on your choice of body art.

If some one asks why you got them, that could be a negative judgment bleeding through a simple question. They may have just said thats crazy, hard to say.

The younger crowd is doing what all young generations have done, push the envelope of the social norm. Best I can tell they are doing a bang up job of that.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks old timer!!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

*Silvertree Tats*

Here's a couple, the white stuff is modified thin set, after a 20 minute shower. Good stuff!


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

silvertree said:


> I have 4, Worm Ouroboros, green african tree python, big dragon on my shoulder?back/front and a hammer chasing a nail.
> But yet I am still a pillar of the community and respected by dogs and children.


 
What, no gang tats?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Mellison said:


> What, no gang tats?


Like the CT gang?
Baddest of the bad.:cool2:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Thanks old timer!!


No problem
I give credit where it's due.:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

DQM said:


> I dont judge people by the way they look never have.
> my exp. a suit and tie will f-- you over more often.


Sorry, but there comes a point.
If I wince every time I look at you
then.....

See this girl wanted one little star.










But she didn't see any reason
not to trust this guy to do it.... :clap:










I mean, what could go wrong? :laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I have no problems with tattoos or people who have them. But I think your first impression and professional appearance is not one thing. I think it is _many_ small things combined that build or subtract for it. Uniform, lettered vehicles, clean appearance, etc.

I think a tattoo for the general population of people 35+ old subtracts slightly from your _first_ impression.

If you were recommended by another person I feel that has already started a good first impression and the tattoo won't matter.

Just because nobody has said anything doesn't mean they weren't thinking it. How many people would "say something" if you drive up in a rusted out '78 1 ton flat bed riding with two spare tires on it?

Or if you show up wearing flip flops and an unbottoned hawaaiin shirt?

Nobody said anything when I first started and showed up driving a purple '95 sunfire full of tools. :laughing:

People aren't usually wanting a confrontation or awkward moment. They know your tattoos are personal to yourself and would likely cause an awkward moment if they mentioned how they didn't like them.



You can be a successful contractor with tattoos.
There is nothing wrong with having tattoos.
However, if you honestly think it doesn't affect your first impressions when meeting a client at all.........



neolitic said:


> Sorry, but there comes a point.
> If I wince every time I look at you
> then.....
> 
> ...


That's bull. Honestly, what are you on if you can fall aslepp while someone is TATTOOING your FACE :laughing:

I think she is either full of **** or was full of something else at the time and doesn't remember asking for 56 tattoos. 

How many tattoo artists would give you a tattoo 1800% larger for free?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Sorry, but there comes a point.
> If I wince every time I look at you
> then.....
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing:

They are just pushing that envelope of what is socially acceptable.:thumbup: 
That is their job and they do it well.  :thumbsup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> They are just pushing that envelope of what is socially acceptable.:thumbup:
> That is their job and they do it well.  :thumbsup:


 
When that becomes socially acceptable I do not wish to be social. :thumbsup:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

antnepi said:


> How do you guys feel about tattoos? Do you think that they have a negative impact on your business. I like tattoos but I am concerned with what kind image that portrays to my customers. You can't see my tattoos, but my partner has one on his lower leg. He usually wears pants whenever we meet with a new client.


I have seen guys with so much ink they looked like they just got out of prison, and many of these guys were sitting for their contractors license exam, so they probably aren't criminals, but they look like it.

Some of them had tattos on their neck and face as well as most of their arms, it is hard to cover up that much ink.

I would think that when you have a bunch of tattoos and you look like a thug, some people may not want to hire you or have you near their wife and daughter.

Just because a guy has a bunch of ink doesn't make him a bad guy, but perception is reallity to some people.

If the tatoo is covered, who would know about it?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I keep my tattoos covered, in the summer I wear lightweight shirts with the sleeves rolled up a bit. I don't hide them or show them off.

I agree that some people might have a non noticeable reaction. 
I think that what comes out of your mouth and how it comes out makes the tattoo important or not. Ever go over to talk to a girl you are attracted to, and then she sounds like an idiot when she talks?


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

I have about 6, all on my upper body..
nobody sees them unless I take my shirt off, and have yet to meet with a customer w/out a shirt on.
I agree that some people will judge you cause of tats, and I dont go out of my way to show them off to customers


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think that visible tat's, i.e. one's you cant cover (face, neck, hands) is something I even kind of look down on. I just know there is no way I could ink my face of neck.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

You can see the tat's on my forearms in this photo:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Tatoos usually only give a negative appearance to most people and especially those with enough money to do a large job and pay for it. - There are some exceptions, but that would be considered a "niche" market.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> Tatoos usually only give a negative appearance to most people and especially those with enough money to do a large job and pay for it. - There are some exceptions, but that would be considered a "niche" market.


My point is that right now you are probably right.

At some point that will be different when this younger crowd comes of age and take the reins away from the clean skinned stuffed shirt old fuddy duddies.

Their body art will be faded or removed by then though.:laughing:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

"Good afternoon, we're with 1488 Remodeling. We have a special on bathroom remodels. May we come in and show you what we have to offer?"


----------

